

HTML5 massively multiplayer puzzle - wahnfrieden
http://muchmala.com/

======
kpreid
When I opened it I found a mostly-completed puzzle (race car image) which I
could make some progress on, but I also found at least 3 pieces which were
exact duplicates of each other — one in the right place and locked, and one
movable but obviously identical to the locked piece. I'm also pretty sure that
there were some places whose fitting piece wasn't on the board at all. If this
isn't on purpose as chaff, then the puzzle is unsolvable due to this bug.

------
jws
_We are experiencing technical issues._

And it says loading, but it must be using some miraculous transport since
there are no packets coming to my machine.

------
duiker101
It's quite nice but i suggest you to put the not placed pieces in a separat
frame or something because it' a bit confusing

~~~
ks
I think it would make it more difficult to switch between the puzzle and the
pieces because it's so large. The visibility would improve if the outline of
the puzzle pieces were removed for those that are placed correctly-

What I am missing is a way to see the full picture. That would help place some
of the more difficult pieces.

